
How Y’all, Youse and You Guys Talk: The Dialect Quiz - kposehn
https://archive.nytimes.com/www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.mobile.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Map isn’t loading for me at the moment.

